# Time to choose.....'13 synapse or '14 synapse



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Getting ready to pull the trigger on a new bike. Coming off a 2010 CAAD9 and looking to get my first carbon bike. Not racing but still like going fast I turned to the Synapse for increased comfort but with sacrificing much speed.

Went to LBS and they do not have a 51cm in stock for the new and improved 2014. They said Cannondale has three of the black/green 6 they can order. They do have in stock a black/white 2013 Synapse in my size with the components more compared to 2014's Synapse carbon 5. 

2013 brand new was $2,330 and is now on sale for $1,800. This years synapse 6 of course is selling for retail ($2,060) but will take a hit on the wheelset, brakes, etc. Might be able to order the carbon 5 to get comparable components that are on the 2013 but then we are talking of the price being back up to $2,270. 

Budget will not allow for upgraded components for a while so what is on the bike is what I will be riding for probably a couple of seasons at least. So trying to focus on the frames but without being able to ride the 2014 I don't know if the power pyramid and the other frame updates really make the 2014 worth the extra money. Both bikes will have a shorter reach and taller stack/head tube then my current bike so either one will give me more comfortable ride.

So, save money and grab the 2013 that I can test ride? Or is the 2014 that much better? Hoping someone has experience with both.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i would get the 2014. the frame is completely re-design and worth having the latest version in my mind. it rides very similar to the Evo on the way of speed and a tad more comfortable than the Evo.
I rode one and i was very surprised how well it rode.

ask LBS for a little discount on the 2014, i am sure they will give you a 10% or so.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I agree, 2014 is worth it. It's not just a re-design, it's a major step forward compared to the old one...


----------



## 2702 (Apr 22, 2014)

Who is your dealer? Everywhere they are taking 10% off MSRP on any 2014 Synapse.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

2702 said:


> Who is your dealer? Everywhere they are taking 10% off MSRP on any 2014 Synapse.



Not sure why you are saying everywhere. The LBS I work for is not doing a 10% off any 2014 Synapse because they are very hard to get. Cannondale has a very limited supply of the new models instock. They blew through the first 2 batches very quickly.

Supply and demand.


----------



## 2702 (Apr 22, 2014)

I am lucky or not lucky to live in one of the biggest cities in the States. So if one Cdale dealer is msrp the customer just drives a short bit to the next and asks for less than msrp. You can see from my signature I just buy leftover bikes discounted a lot more than 10 percent.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Road the 2013 carbon Synapse and the 2014 aluminum 105. Even being aluminum and a little heavier with the disc brakes, out of the box I liked the feel of the 14 better. Down side is they did not have a '14 carbon 51cm in stock since they had the 13 in a 51cm on the floor. Offered 20% off the 13....really really tempted to just walk out the door with that one and be done. 

One thing I did like about the 13 was the black/white mat finish. Just do not know how it will hold up without a clear coat finish to protect it.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

fireplug said:


> One thing I did like about the 13 was the black/white mat finish. Just do not know how it will hold up without a clear coat finish to protect it.


Matte frames also have clearcoats, it's that clearcoat that's matte. It will hold up just as well, it's only a little bit harder to keep perfectly clean looking compared to a gloss clearcoat.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Dan Gerous said:


> Matte frames also have clearcoats, it's that clearcoat that's matte. It will hold up just as well, it's only a little bit harder to keep perfectly clean looking compared to a gloss clearcoat.


Thanks for correcting me. I am always cleaning and polishing my bike...drives the wife nuts. Just like nice shiny bike...better sick with the gloss then.


----------



## JC650 (Feb 8, 2012)

I have the '14 Synapse 5 and it is an outstanding bike is the best I can say. Im coming from a Specialized Secteur and have no experience with the old Synapse but if you read some reviews the '14 Synapse is getting rave reviews for the new frame and how it rides. For me saving a $200 for old technology isn't worth it. That's just my opinion. Good luck.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

JC650 said:


> I have the '14 Synapse 5 and it is an outstanding bike is the best I can say. Im coming from a Specialized Secteur and have no experience with the old Synapse but if you read some reviews the '14 Synapse is getting rave reviews for the new frame and how it rides. For me saving a $200 for old technology isn't worth it. That's just my opinion. Good luck.


That is what I am thinking. 2014 it is...now just have to figure out when I can order it. Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Fireplug,

The new 2014 Synapse is a completely re-done model. These are hot and aren't lasting in the shops for very long. There are notable improvements over the previous generation Syanpse such as a stiffer bb area and the helixed stays for more road vibration damping.

I would concur with others here that it is worth waiting for the next shipment of 2014's to come in. A few bike shops where I am say they are scheduled to be in early July. If not, the 2015's are just around the corner.

The most significant difference between the 2014 Synapse Carbon 5 and 6 is the 5 has a better wheelset. There are a few other differences too but much less significant.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

LBS said they can't order till June 23rd. So how much longer till the 2015 are announced? I not expecting any changes to the bike but hoping a few more color options. Right now the black and green 6 is the one I would order but would not mind seeing what else comes out.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

I believe the 2015s will be sent to stores in Sept. or thereabout, however, keep an eye on the Cannondale website as they may announce the 2015s there sooner. They already have some of the 2015 mountain bikes posted on the website.

I do like the stealth color (the one they call BBQ) on the 5 105 but wouldn't mind it a little darker. It is certainly a nice break from all the white on road bikes. I too am curious what the 2015s will be.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Lombard said:


> I believe the 2015s will be sent to stores in Sept. or thereabout, however, keep an eye on the Cannondale website as they may announce the 2015s there sooner. They already have some of the 2015 mountain bikes posted on the website.
> 
> I do like the stealth color (the one they call BBQ) on the 5 105 but wouldn't mind it a little darker. It is certainly a nice break from all the white on road bikes. I too am curious what the 2015s will be.


I do not know how I missed the BBQ 6. That is sharp looking.


----------



## superdx (Sep 17, 2013)

I have a 2013 Synpase 5. It's a really comfortable bike but power loss is noticeable. I just got a 2013 SuperSix EVO and I easily do anywhere from 7-10km/h faster with less power than the Synapse.

If the 2014 is all that everyone says it is, go for that one instead. My '13 Synapse was a good companion for over a year, but sadly it was time for an upgrade.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

superdx said:


> I have a 2013 Synpase 5. It's a really comfortable bike but power loss is noticeable. I just got a 2013 SuperSix EVO and I easily do anywhere from 7-10km/h faster with less power than the Synapse.
> 
> If the 2014 is all that everyone says it is, go for that one instead. My '13 Synapse was a good companion for over a year, but sadly it was time for an upgrade.


Thanks for info. Really just trying to decide between 2014 or wait for the 2015. Wife really liked the EVO..so now she is trying to talk me into that one. Don't get me wrong it's a nice bike but trying to think long term do I want to be on a race geometry for the next 5+ years. Figured the new synapse can be adjusted a little more aggressive now and if wanted it needed later I can raise it up a bit for more comfort.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

superdx said:


> I have a 2013 Synpase 5. It's a really comfortable bike but power loss is noticeable. I just got a 2013 SuperSix EVO and I easily do anywhere from 7-10km/h faster with less power than the Synapse.


You expect anyone to believe that?
Sorry, you just wont see that big of a gain. 

That said, go for the newer Synapse. You will always wish you had. The ride quality is just that much better.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

BikeRadar's naming the Synapse 105 bike of year really generated sales this year. They had 2013 Synapse surplus, issues with mfg and cut back production due to 2013 overstock causing shortage. 

Pretty much all of the Synapse Rival and 105 sold out. My local shop had one 58 in Synapse 105 and had a hold on it. The Synapse 105/Tiagra is to be shipped in June/July.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

I didn't see the BBQ color available on the 6, only on the 5 and 3.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Hearing the same thing. LBS right now saying my size is sold out in all colors of the 5 and 6. Can order the black and green 6 on June 23 though.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

fireplug said:


> Hearing the same thing. LBS right now saying my size is sold out in all colors of the 5 and 6. Can order the black and green 6 on June 23 though.


Curious to see if there will be a '15 105 5800 disc version


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

nismo73 said:


> Curious to see if there will be a '15 105 5800 disc version


Maybe I need to put some miles on one but right now I ride in all weather with regular rim brakes and I just not itching to get disc brakes. The added weight does not seem to be with it to me. At first I was looking to buy the al 105 and just keep my CAAD9 but don't want the disc.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Personally, I have no desire to get on the disc bandwagon. They are more complicated to adjust and repair. IMO, disc brakes only make sense if you're a mountain biker who rides through mud and streams where your rims are under water. For the rest of us, rim brakes work just fine.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

I suffered a pretty bad shoulder injury last fall, after getting T-boned by a careless driver who decided to blow a stop sigh at the last second, culminating in surgery a month ago. I've always ridden race geometry bikes, but decided to pick up the new Synapse instead. I looked at it as a stopgap bike until my shoulder recovered fully (I have medical OK to ride as long as it's comfortable), so I was interested in the 5, because the extra $200 for the wheels seemed worth it. I ran onto the unavailable issue, but the shop happened to have a 6 in my size (58) in stock. I'm only riding every other day, but today I took it out for 32 miles over some crap roads, and was really impressed by the ride. Unfortunately, eventually, the jarring from the bumps got to my shoulder, but overall, I was pleased. It's not going to be a stopgap. Once I get the insurance settlement, I'll pick up better wheels, and once my shoulder allows a more aggressive riding position, I'll flip the stem down and take out a spacer or two.

The Tiagra brakes leave a lot to be desired, and a 12-30 cassette is way overkill for the area, but I also lost a lot of fitness during a long layoff. I have a bunch of 10 speed cassettes available (my old ride was 6700), so when I have the strength to remove the cassette, the 12-30 will go. I was also pleasantly surprised by the house brand saddle (the 5 has a Prologo and the higher priced bikes have Fiziks).


----------

